# Kubota T1600 HST service manual



## Dario (May 10, 2020)

Hello all!
Can someone help providing service manual for Kubota T1600 HST?
Just bought one last week and would like to change the oil/oil filters. It has 430hrs on it and no records on previous maintenance and I don't know what the maintenance requirements are as per OEM.
Highly appreciated if someone could help.

Thanks and have a great day.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.
You don't need a service manual, all those details that you are looking for are in the owners manual. If you didn't get the manual with your tractor, ask the seller what he did with it.


----------



## Dario (May 10, 2020)

Hello Pogobill and thanks for reply.
Yes agreed, owners manual would do.
Seller has never got it from previous owner.
This is why I have started seeking one. Tractor is 20+ years old and with unknown previous preventive maintenance so I wanted to study it prior doing anything on it.
Regards,
Dario


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

This may help. 
https://www.reliable-store.com/prod...-tractor-mower-workshop-service-repair-manual
Or try Ebay.


----------



## Dario (May 10, 2020)

Good morning all!
I have made the payment and got link to download from proposed site. While downloading I have discovered it was wrong manual. Last 6 days I'm trying to have this resolved with them. In mean time I manage to find the manual on another side so I have made some maintenance on the mower.
Change the oil and filters (air, oil, fuel) on engine side and transmission fluid in HST, grease all grease points.
I have made the test run. Machine lawns perfectly,there is no vibrations, no noise on any mower part, however after 20-30 min being in service hydrostatic transmission becomes weaker and mower is bearily moving. After transmission fluid gets colder everything seams back to normal.On another side the fluid in this 20-30 minutes of mowing didn't get hot at all, it was warm only and I could place my hand on gearbox and even in transmission fluid reservoir.
Transmission fluid is KUBOTA SUPER UDT, proposed fluid by OEM so I don't believe its fluid related. Drive shaft has a little, little play, same as a little play on universal joint just beside the drive shaft, although no oil leak is visible through oil seal.
Hour meter shows 430 hours.
Any tips what the problem could be?
Your comments will be highly appreciated.
Regards.


----------



## maxmax (Aug 3, 2021)

Kubota T1600 Diesel Garden Tractor Mower Service Repair Manual

Care and wellbeing
Routine upkeep
Connections and increases
Body system
Electrical
Controls
Hydrodynamics
Transmission
Brake
Motors


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

www.kubotabooks.com Free downloads.


----------

